# Bà bầu uống canxi vào thời điểm nào trong ngày? Lúc đói có được không?



## ngocthuy0397 (1/8/19)

*1.** Bà bầu uống canxi vào thời điểm nào trong ngày?*

*1.1 Nên uống canxi trước hay sau khi ăn?*
Theo các chuyên gia, bạn nên uống canxi sau bữa ăn sáng 1 tiếng đồng hồ. Đặc biệt, kết hợp với việc vừa ăn sáng, vừa ngồi sưởi nắng ngoài hiên là rất tốt. Bởi ánh sáng mặt trời (trước 8h sáng) sẽ cung cấp 1 lượng vitamin D tự nhiên giúp tổng hợp canxi. Từ đó, cơ thể được hấp thụ canxi một cách tối đa.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể uống canxi sau bữa ăn trưa khoảng 1 tiếng. Vì thông thường, 1 ngày một người trưởng thành thiếu canxi cần khoảng 1000mg canxi. Do đó, bạn có thể chia đôi lượng canxi vào sau bữa ăn sáng và sau bữa ăn trưa để cơ thể hấp thu từ từ sẽ rất hiệu quả.

*1.2 Tại sao nên uống canxi vào buổi sáng và tránh uống vào buổi tối?*
Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, canxi nên uống vào buổi sáng (Khoảng 7h – 8h). Đây là thời điểm cơ thể dễ dàng hấp thu canxi nhất. Bổ sung canxi vào sáng sớm sau ăn cho hiệu quả tối ưu và an toàn.

Không nên uống canxi vào buổi tối, đặc biệt là sau 9h tối. Bởi lúc này, các cơ quan chuyển hóa của cơ thể giảm hoạt động nên canxi dễ tích tụ lại gây ra lắng đọng canxi ở thận, đường tiết niệu.

*2. Uống canxi lúc đói có được không?*

*2.1 Bà bầu uống canxi vào lúc đói: nên hay không nên?*
Như đã nói ở trên, để đảm bảo cho cơ thể có thể hấp thụ lượng canxi một cách tối đa, hiệu quả thì tốt nhất nên uống canxi vào buổi sáng. Thời điểm nên dùng canxi là sau bữa ăn từ 1-2 tiếng.

Nếu bạn uống canxi lúc đói, nồng độ canxi trong máu tăng đột ngột (vốn dĩ không đổi). Cơ thể sẽ mệt mỏi với các biểu hiện buồn nôn, chóng mặt… Sử dụng canxi sai cách gây ứ trệ khiến con người gặp tình trạng khó ngủ, táo bón, dễ mắc các bệnh sỏi thận, tim mạch… Do đó, không nên uống canxi lúc đói.

*2.2 Trẻ nhỏ, phụ nữ mang thai, cho con bú uống canxi vào thời điểm nào trong ngày*
Các đối tượng đặc biệt cần lưu ý đến thời điểm uống canxi sao cho hợp lý. Trước khi uống canxi cần đảo bảo họ đang không trong tình trạng đói. Bổ sung sai thời điểm, liều lượng sẽ tác động không nhỏ đến các đối tượng nhạy cảm này.

Bên cạnh đó, trẻ em nên thường xuyên vận động ngoài trời, luyện tập thể dục thể thao. Các bà bầu nên tắm nắng vào buổi sáng sớm để tổng hợp vitamin D cho cơ thể. Từ đó, tăng sức đề kháng và giúp các con phát triển khỏe mạnh.

*3. Bà bầu uống canxi vào thời điểm nào trong ngày cũng cần lưu ý*

*3.1 Bổ sung canxi cùng với sắt có được không?*
Không nên uống canxi cùng lúc với sắt vì chúng sẽ làm giảm khả năng hấp thu canxi của cơ thể. Nếu cần bổ sung đồng thời sắt và canxi, bạn nên uống cách xa nhau ít nhất 2-3h đồng hồ.

*3.2 Không uống canxi trong bữa ăn*
Canxi có thể bị lắng đọng trong cơ thể nếu bạn sử dụng nhiều đồ ăn có chứa phốt pho. Các loại thức ăn giàu chất xơ, tinh bột cũng khiến cho việc hấp thụ canxi bị hạn chế. Thậm chí, các thực phẩm chứa oxalate còn ức chế hấp thụ canxi. Thời điểm uống canxi ít nhất phải sau bữa ăn khoảng 1 tiếng trở lên.

*3.3 Uống canxi cần tránh ăn cùng các loại thực phẩm này*
Tránh ăn thực phẩm có nhiều axit phytic và acid oxalic khi uống canxi. Các axit này có thể liên kết với canxi và giữ cho nó không bị hấp thụ.

Các loại thực phẩm như rau chân vịt, các loại đậu, hạnh nhân, hạt mè vừng, rau dền, khế… chứa acid oxalic và axit phytic rất cao. Hạt điều, đậu phộng, khoai tây chiên miếng, khoai lang, măng… cũng nên tránh khi uống cùng canxi.

*3.4 Không uống canxi với các loại nước uống có ga, rượu bia*
Phụ nữ có thai cần chắc chắn không sử dụng bất kỳ đồ uống có cồn và chứa chất kích thích trong suốt thai kỳ.

Các loại nước ngọt có ga các mẹ cũng cần tránh. Đặc biệt, các đối tượng khác cần lưu ý khi uống canxi không nên sử dụng chung với các loại nước uống có cồn, có ga…

Bạn nên uống canxi với nhiều nước lọc để mang lại hiệu quả nhất.


----------

